# Stanley has osteosarcoma left distal femur



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Very sad to find out my oldest Golden Stanley has been diagnosed with bone cancer. I am in shock these past few weeks after our doctor visit on September 24, the vet did an x ray since Stanley was limping bad. The x ray was shown to me and at first sight I knew it was bone cancer, as my mom and dad both had Bone cancer. 
Stanley is almost 13 and I decided that he would get a monthly dose of Pamidronate to help with the bone pain along with a daily dose of 75mg of Rimadyl and when needed Tramadol. He is still doing his daily routine and playing and eating heathy foods.

I am not sure what to expect, but it seems like he is doing good as of now. For me it's all about his quality of life. I didn't want to amputate his leg or do radiation at this age. The doctors said maybe 3-5 months, but we just take it day by day. 

Stanley seems to want to run and do things but I try and keep his play time down. We have been going to the beach and swimming in the ocean to keep his legs from getting lame. Anything else I can do ?

Not sure what will happenen but I'm OT looking forward to this disease taking another family member !!!!! It saddens me to write this with a heavy heart for my dog who is battling this terrible disease with courage and fight to the end !!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for Stanley's diagnosis, I just lost my Bonnie (also almost 13) 3 weeks ago to oral osteosarcoma. She lived 2 months after diagnosis, but a wonderful 2 months doing everything she loved. 
26 years ago, I lost my first girl, Smoka to osteosarcoma in her front leg at 10 years. Back then, there were not all these wonderful drugs available to help keep them comfortable. I knew it was time for both girls when stopped eating.
I hope you have many more memory making days with your boy, hugs to you both!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

I am so very sorry about Stanley's diagnosis. 

It's great to hear he's doing well right now. I totally understand why you have opted for quality of life vs. treatment. 

My bridge boy had cancer, he was basically in Hospice the last year of his life. We agreed with our Vet that he would not tolerate any type of cancer treatment-he was 14-14.5 when he was diagnosed. Our Vet also felt treatment would not prolong his life that much, so we opted for quality of life. He was on Tramadol for pain, he had many many good days with some bad days mixed in. He did very well up until the first part of Feb. 2011, he went down hill very quickly. He was 15.5 when we said goodbye to him.

Make the most of each and every day you have with Stanley. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy. 

Hope you'll share some pictures of him with us.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Stanley. It is so painful to hear that news. It sounds like you are doing all that you can for him Sometimes, love is the best medicine in these painful situations. I wish you and Stanley time together.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry your beloved Stanely has this! I am sure you will make the rest of his life a joy filled and painless as possible!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Stanley having bone cancer. Enjoy, treasure and love him up during his remaining time with you.


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Update on Stanley. It's been almost 4 months now and we have been going for our monthly dose of Pamidronate. 3 times we have done it. Stanley is doing very well. His weight is still the same, he is eating and doing all of his business. No side effects and his walking is better. I feel we are managing his pain now. I'm just happy to see him play and enjoy his bones and all. 
Another note we are gonna be bring home a puppy golden on dec 31st that will make it a hat trick....Stanley Easton and Kash


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for the update on Stanley, sounds like he is still loving life! Enjoy every moment, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Stanley is doing so well. 

Congrats on the new puppy, how exciting.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

So happy to hear that Stanley is doing well! Congrats on the new puppy


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Bluewater Golden said:


> Update on Stanley. It's been almost 4 months now and we have been going for our monthly dose of Pamidronate. 3 times we have done it. Stanley is doing very well. His weight is still the same, he is eating and doing all of his business. No side effects and his walking is better. I feel we are managing his pain now. I'm just happy to see him play and enjoy his bones and all.
> Another note we are gonna be bring home a puppy golden on dec 31st that will make it a hat trick....Stanley Easton and Kash


Thanks for an update! I am so happy to hear Stanley is doing good 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stanley*



Bluewater Golden said:


> Update on Stanley. It's been almost 4 months now and we have been going for our monthly dose of Pamidronate. 3 times we have done it. Stanley is doing very well. His weight is still the same, he is eating and doing all of his business. No side effects and his walking is better. I feel we are managing his pain now. I'm just happy to see him play and enjoy his bones and all.
> Another note we are gonna be bring home a puppy golden on dec 31st that will make it a hat trick....Stanley Easton and Kash


So glad that Stanley is doing well and happy to hear that your Kash is coming!


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

*what to do*

I took my 7 year old Aspen to her vet because her right back leg is swollen. I thought it was from hiking.
He thought at first it was dislocated then he felt a lump and said it feels like a tumor . He ex rayed it and told me he feels pretty certain that it is bone cancer and that there is no cure.
She is having a hard time walking and can't put weight on it, she also has a bad left hip.
He said that he was sending the ex rays out to the oncologist. I haven't heard anything yet.
I keep hoping and praying he'll call and tell me that he made a mistake.
He said that we need to do a bone biopsy.
I don't know what to do.
She is my whole life I can't loose my Aspen.

Karen


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Mine to.*

So sorry about Stanley, I know the feeling.

I took my 7 year old Aspen to her vet because her right back leg is swollen. I thought it was from hiking.
He thought at first it was dislocated then he felt a lump and said it feels like a tumor . He ex rayed it and told me he feels pretty certain that it is bone cancer and that there is no cure.
She is having a hard time walking and can't put weight on it, she also has a bad left hip.
He said that he was sending the ex rays out to the oncologist. I haven't heard anything yet.
I keep hoping and praying he'll call and tell me that he made a mistake.
He said that we need to do a bone biopsy.
I don't know what to do.
She is my whole life I can't loose my Aspen.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

I took my 7 year old Aspen to her vet because her right back leg is swollen. I thought it was from hiking.
He thought at first it was dislocated then he felt a lump and said it feels like a tumor . He ex rayed it and told me he feels pretty certain that it is bone cancer and that there is no cure.
She is having a hard time walking and can't put weight on it, she also has a bad left hip.
He said that he was sending the ex rays out to the oncologist. I haven't heard anything yet.
I keep hoping and praying he'll call and tell me that he made a mistake.
He said that we need to do a bone biopsy.
I don't know what to do.
She is my whole life I can't loose my Aspen.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

How is Stanley doing?
It is confirmed that Aspen has bone cancer. I spoke to her doc about Pamidronate.
He said he heard of it but didn't know much about it. He is going to check into it.
Please let me know.

Feeling sad and overwhelmed
Karen and Aspen


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Stanley is doing ok. How does he like the new puppy?

Karens6, I am so sorry about Aspen. I hope you can find the rights meds to keep her comfortable. It would be good to start your own thread so you can talk about her and we can keep up with how you are doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

I am so very sorry to hear about Aspen. Please use this forum for support!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad to hear Stanley is doing so well! Hoping that he will be one of those miracle dogs that can live with osteosarcoma for a long time.

My dog, Cookie, was also diagnosed with osteosarcoma in May 2013 and with aggressive treatment, we were able to have her with us until October. We treasured every single moment with her and wished we had more.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

*??*

Did you amputate?


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Headed for round 4 today......Stanley is still doing good no change down at all. Still doing all his normal activities and playing with puppy. We are on 5 months now and still wasn't to go for daily walks. Very happy Stanley is doing ok. We are doing x ray today on lungs to see any spreading.......Pamidronate is about 800.00 each trip with Stanley but we'll worth the money if we are managing his pain correctly. He only gets 75mg rymthdol am and pm.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stanley*

Praying for Stanley and you!


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Well we go for our next round of medicine tomorrow. Stanley leg has gotten worse, very little weight on it at this time. Hoping the medicine tomorrow will help him. His quality of life like this isn't right, I feel terrible he is limping around. Still eating and getting up all the time. Looks like the road is getting bumpy now


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Bluewater Golden said:


> Well we go for our next round of medicine tomorrow. Stanley leg has gotten worse, very little weight on it at this time. Hoping the medicine tomorrow will help him. His quality of life like this isn't right, I feel terrible he is limping around. Still eating and getting up all the time. Looks like the road is getting bumpy now


 I'm sorry to hear this. Hoping for the best for you and Stanley.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stanley*



Bluewater Golden said:


> Well we go for our next round of medicine tomorrow. Stanley leg has gotten worse, very little weight on it at this time. Hoping the medicine tomorrow will help him. His quality of life like this isn't right, I feel terrible he is limping around. Still eating and getting up all the time. Looks like the road is getting bumpy now


Praying for Stanley and you. Can he have any pain medication?


----------



## golden99 (Feb 18, 2014)

Bluewater Golden said:


> Well we go for our next round of medicine tomorrow. Stanley leg has gotten worse, very little weight on it at this time. Hoping the medicine tomorrow will help him. His quality of life like this isn't right, I feel terrible he is limping around. Still eating and getting up all the time. Looks like the road is getting bumpy now


Sorry to hear. Hoping for the best for Stanley and you.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry, I want Stanley to be our miracle boy.
I'm still having a hard time with the loss of my girl.
Praying for all of you.
Karen


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Stanley had a great steak dinner tonight. Stanley has 2 golden brothers at home with home?? Easton who is 8 years old and Kash who is 3 months old. The puppy has been great for Stanley and my other golden......thanks for all the kind words


----------



## My Kaysea Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

My heart goes out to you and Stanley. We lost our Kaysea to bone cancer on Feb 7th and she too was not putting weight on her leg yet she was still eating and wanted to go for walks on the beach. We were so concerned that she would injure/break her leg that we tried to keep her quieter than she would have liked. Watching her struggle to get up and move around was very hard. We made the difficult decision to let her go...and though I think we made the right decision for her it continues to be tremendously difficult for us without her. Treasure every moment you have with Stanley, I wish I could have just one more moment with Kaysea. Spoil him, love him, hug him with all you have! My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Spoil him rotten, my Bonnie passed from Osteosarcoma on October 12th. I had two wonderful months with her........enjoy every moment!


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Stanley saw another oncologist in coral spring Florida. He felt that Stanley needs to start radiation to give him a better quality of life. He feels the infusion he has been getting isn't working as much anymore. The radiation would give Stanley about 2-4 more months and much much les pain. The problem is the muscle in the leg need to be built back up. Stanley has maintained his weight of 75lbs since being diagnosed. Finally he also think after radiation he will start to put the foot back down as the discomforts would me minimal. We are headed for an X-ray of the leg, if it shows and small fractures or cracks we will not be able to do radiation and Stanley will be day to day.......very tough decision to make we will see the radiologist on Wednesday and see what the costs are and what he thinks about the xrays


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart. Saying prayers for Stanley and you.


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Another month has passed and Stanley is actually doing more these days than before. The only problem is he won't put his left rear leg down at all. He is pretty much a 3 legged dog. He still wants to walk and play ball and loves his steak dinners. The bone in his leg isn't broken just the cancer is almost through the bone. We changed up some of his meds and he seems to be less out of it. We are just taking it day by day. But I ever thought he would make it this far.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

So happy to hear that Stanley is still hanging in there and so are all of you.
That Boy is a FIGHTER.
Give him a HUG from me.

Karen


----------



## aMomOnTheRun (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm so happy to hear that your Stanley is doing well. What a tough guy!

We lost our Sammy to osteosarcoma last summer and it was so, so hard. I will keep you all in my thoughts and pray that Stanley has lots of happy, quality time left with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stanley*

PRAYING for Stanley and you!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just dropped in to say hi to you guys.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Hope things continue to be stable, sometimes we are happy to have things just stay stable. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Bluewater Golden said:


> Stanley saw another oncologist in coral spring Florida. He felt that Stanley needs to start radiation to give him a better quality of life. He feels the infusion he has been getting isn't working as much anymore. The radiation would give Stanley about 2-4 more months and much much les pain. The problem is the muscle in the leg need to be built back up. Stanley has maintained his weight of 75lbs since being diagnosed. Finally he also think after radiation he will start to put the foot back down as the discomforts would me minimal. We are headed for an X-ray of the leg, if it shows and small fractures or cracks we will not be able to do radiation and Stanley will be day to day.......very tough decision to make we will see the radiologist on Wednesday and see what the costs are and what he thinks about the xrays


Praying for good news! Sending prayers to you and Stanley! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking of you and Stanley. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Stanley is still hanging in there. Nothing has really changed. He hobbles on 3 legs but is still doing all his daily stuff. Very happy to still have him around. Has maintained 72 pounds still since sept when we found out he had cancer. Not sure what will happen or when but we take it day to day. His 2 other brothers both golden 8 years old and 6 month look after him also ....fingers still crossed for stanley


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking of Stanley! Sending cyber hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Bluewater Golden - So sorry to hear about Stanley. How is he doing now? And what meds has he been on and is he on now? Did you end up doing the radiation?

Our 21 month old Golden, Koda, is battling bone cancer now, so I do understand what you're going through. And I pray that your time with Stanley is filled with love and making wonderful memories.


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Well Stanley is barely hanging in there. Tough decision, but I do think its time to set him free. He is just over a year since we found out he had bone cancer. His condition has changed recently, he is starting to bite when you help him, he isn't moving much, and also not himself. He is still going out but hobbling around on one leg. His other leg that has the cancer is swollen up pretty good and just drags. His mind knows exactly what is happening ..I look at him every day not sure what to do, but today I finally realized it isn't about me or my feeling but about him and doing the right thing for mans best friend. Please pray for Stanley as we take it hour by hour


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Bluewater Golden said:


> Well Stanley is barely hanging in there. Tough decision, but I do think its time to set him free. He is just over a year since we found out he had bone cancer. His condition has changed recently, he is starting to bite when you help him, he isn't moving much, and also not himself. He is still going out but hobbling around on one leg. His other leg that has the cancer is swollen up pretty good and just drags. His mind knows exactly what is happening ..I look at him every day not sure what to do, but today I finally realized it isn't about me or my feeling but about him and doing the right thing for mans best friend. Please pray for Stanley as we take it hour by hour


I'm so sorry! It's one of the most difficult decisions to make. I had to make this decision for our Dancer a little over a week ago. Dancer would have stayed and endured not eating, pain, loss of any quality of the life she deserved~always fighting to stay with us. 
Bone cancer is very painful. If Stanley is biting, the pain meds aren't enough~ he's in a lot of pain. You're doing what's best for Stanley. I'm sending you and Stanley love and light and peace..


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. This is the most difficult decision any of us will make and all of the emotions that come with it aren't easy. You've really done well by Stanley and I'm sure he knows that, loves you and doesn't want you to be sad (tho that's unavoidable). Bless you and you're in my thoughts.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Please know you and Stanley are in my thoughts. (((Hugs)))


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you right now, sounds like Stanley has put up a good fight. I know how tough that decision is to make, may he go peacefully.....


----------



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Stanley. It' so hard to let them go when we love them so much but it is the best gift we can give them when they are in so much pain. 

Thinking of you and your family during this sad time..


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. I know how hard it is when their legs won't cooperate  It does get to the point where you need to release them from their pain. I am so sorry that you are both going through this. Our prayers and thought are with you.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

You'll be in my thoughts. Making the decision is the hardest part... but hopefully you find some sense of relief in ending his pain peacefully.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this! Looks like you have given him a very high quality of life over the last year. Just know that whatever decision you make, it will be the right thing. I will keep you and Stanley in my thoughts.


----------



## Bluewater Golden (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you all at 3:45pm today Stanley was set free from the pain and cancer he had. I feel so much better that he is in a better place now. I am very sad with this loss, but I am so happy he is free to run and play again. They came to the house and can't say more about how professional everyone was.....thanks again for all the support. Good night my friend, I hope you a smiling now ear to ear !!!!!! Love you Stanley


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So very sorry to hear about Stanley. May you all find peace, knowing you did your very best for your beautiful friend and that he is not in pain any longer.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed dear Stanley.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's such a difficult decision but the greatest gift of love you can give. Run free, Stanley, run free!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. I Know how hard it is to make that decision and the struggle we go through Knowing when we must give our beloveds their final gift of our unconditional love. Stanley is a young boy again, running free with all those who went before at The Rainbow Bridge. Stanley is in the best of company. Remember a human lifetime is but a second in Heaven. Godspeed Stanley. ??


----------

